# gopro hero2 help



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I give up. I need help. I am using windows7 movie maker. I cut the video and added music. I saved it under the "recommended" file save. I created a youtube channel. I started the upload process (took 80 minutes to upload a 7 minute video). For several hours my youtube channel said "this video is being processed." Then it says "this video cannot be uploaded." 

What did I do wrong?


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Sounds like your file is two big, when you save it in Movie Maker, go to options and down size the file some. A ( 7 ) minute video if saved right should take around 10 -15 minutes to upload or less if saved right.
Good luck.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Had that happen before and I just tried it again and it worked ok. Is this your first upload? Did you "publish" it or just save it in Movie Maker


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not sure on the "publish" question. Youtube had a "follow these steps." So I did. I will try it again when I get home. 

Yes this is the first video I have ever made/uploaded.

It is not the greatest, but it shows me shooting a Unicorn Filefish. Really want everyone to see the fish underwater.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't use windows, but when I do a video it has to be "finalized" before it can be uploaded to Youtube. As far as size, what are you shooting in? 1080p is huge and can take a long time, but may be worth the longer upload time as long as your computer isn't holding you up. I shoot in 720p because my computer just takes way too long to process 1080p.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I had a feeling it was the 1080p that slowed it down. I will give it another go tonight.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Both vimeo and youtube say the file is too big. I don't want to chop it anymore, so I will post an above and underwater shot of the unicorn filefish here and in the general section.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Try using windows live movie maker. Seems to do fine just takes awhile.


----------

